# Newbie in Singapore



## Forrie (Jun 20, 2015)

Hi,  

I've been taking photos with compacts and phones on my travels for years.  I've finally invested in a decent camera (Sony A6000) and have set up a website to show my experiments and to get feedback.

I'd appreciate any feedback - positive or negative - I'm really just learning by myself online!!!!

Forrest Evans - 1degreenorth

Looking forward to your thoughts!!!!


----------



## Jasii (Jun 20, 2015)

Hi & Welcome Evans. Just had a peep and your passion for travel clearly percolates through.


----------



## Forrie (Jul 27, 2015)

Recently updated my site with some images captured in my recent travels through Jakarta, Shanghai and Tokyo.  Any feedback welcome!!!!


----------

